

Three way Windows 8 improves language support - downx3
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/250487/three_ways_windows_8_improves_language_support.html

======
downx3
Switching keyboard layouts and language settings under Windows and on other
Desktop OSs I find something of a minefield.

It should be easy to just jump on somebody elses machine and change language
and keyboard settings mid session, and at session start up.

I would ideally like to have a global system setting, which could be
overridden on a user session or on a per app basis.

The shortcut to the control panel ideally will be painfully obvious - just a
click away. So that if I sat down in front of another PC that currently was
set for Arabic and Colemak (let's say it's possible hypothetically...), I
could quickly take control and switch to my personal preferences. Could pair
programming work?

I especially dislike the way this is currently done under Windows, so welcome
change.

------
downx3
See also: [http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2012/02/21/using-the-
lang...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2012/02/21/using-the-language-you-
want.aspx)

